# Husqvarna Breaker Bar - anyone used one?



## Jason Groombridge (Jun 21, 2014)

G'day Guys,

New to this forum but I have lurked around a bit and got some good information.

I had the chance to use a Husqvarna breaker bar/peavey last week. It was only brief but I think it is just what I need for turning logs when cutting firewood. The owner of the bar reckoned that the hook was not quite the right shape for grabbing the logs really well, but I am sure it could be re-shaped if necessary. I like the fact it can be used as a pry bar too (prying firewood rings apart comes to mind as a use for it).

Have any of you used the Husqvarna bar? If so what do you think of it?

I have had a good look around this site and it seems the Logrite is a favoured tool. I can see why. The hook geometry looks really good. Would I be better off with a Logrite? In Australia the Husqvarna bar is about $200 and the Logrite peavey is about $240. I cut my own firewood and that is what it would be used for. Being Australia it is all pretty much eucalypt hardwood.

Any responses appreciated.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## dancan (Jun 22, 2014)

A breaker bar and a PV are 2 different tools , pv's and cant hooks are great for turning logs on the ground or in a pile , the breaker bar or felling leaver will do that but it is not what they are really for .



Or 



YMMV


----------



## Jason Groombridge (Jun 23, 2014)

G'day Dancan,

I have done some further reading since I made my original post and had worked out that the "breaker bar" was a felling lever and probably not the most appropriate tool for my purpose. I do fell some trees but have plastic wedges and I'm happy to continue felling with them. I think the peavey is what I really need.

Thanks for your response.

Cheers

Jason


----------



## Poindexter (Jun 30, 2014)

I bought a Husqvarna breaker bar that I bought the same day I bought my first felling wedges. At the end of day one in the field I carried the breaker bar back into the garage and it hasn't been in the field since. My wedges stay in the truck unless I am going fishing. Or hunting.

Peavey, cant hook, not samey-same. I personally use a Peavey with a spike on the tip. A cant hook has a hook on the end instead of a spike. Useful, similar and closely related tools, but not for the same purpose. A cant is a log that has been through the saw at least once and so has one flat side on it. A cant hook is for turning cants on the saw table so they can be run through the saw again on their way to becoming boards.

Peavey was invented made for breaking up log jambs on rivers.

Neither was invented for firewood collectors. Two reasons I haven't bought a cant hook to go with the Peavey I already have.

1. My youngest son is away at college. I don't go felling trees over about 16" in diameter unless one of the boys is home. I can do about anything with a 16" diameter log using a Peavey.

2. You know that staff that belongs to Thor's dad, Odin? How he slams that thing to the floor and stuff happens? I can do that into wood with my Peavey when I need to stop and pee. Hang my helmet on the top of the handle, set my gloves on the log near where the Peavey is stuck, and find my way back when I get done in the Little Admiral's Room. 

I've never dealt with a Eucalyptus. A cant hook might be a better choice for you.


----------



## Poindexter (Jun 30, 2014)

I should add that the Husqy felling lever is a fine tool for a certain size tree, just smaller trees than I usually go after for firewood. My local shoppe is looking for a felling lever metal piece that can mount to the available end of my Peavey handle.


----------



## Poindexter (Jun 30, 2014)

While you are looking anyway, you might as well consider a "timber jack." It's just like a Peavey or cant hook, with an added hunk of metal so you can lift part of a log off the ground and buck with one stroke of the saw. And maybe a hookaroon.

As an example (no affiliation) woodchucktool dot com carries both. I really like their hook though I don't use a jack... http://woodchucktool.com/timberjack


----------



## Brushwacker (Jun 30, 2014)

Jason Groombridge said:


> G'day Guys,
> 
> New to this forum but I have lurked around a bit and got some good information.
> 
> ...


 I like my Husky bar for aiding in directing the fall on small trees when needed. Comes in handy when trying to avoid damage in yards and any instance you need that little bit of leverage to start the fall or move something that needs a bit more pursuaison added by mechanical means. Its just not for the bigger stuff. Good small tool easy to carry. I have a peavy and cant hook for rolling big logs. I got the heavy duty iron Logrite, its more made for some one like Paul Bunyon to carry around. If I had it over I would of bought the aluminum model.


----------



## Jason Groombridge (Jul 1, 2014)

G'day PD & BW,

Thanks for your comments. I have ordered the Logrite aluminium 60" peavey. I had a look on here and it seemed to be the tool that most recommended. I know it wasn't really designed for firewood gathering but I suspect (and hope) it will do what I need it to, which is mainly rolling logs over. I thought about the log jack but as most of the cutting I do is on pretty steep and sometimes soft ground, I wasn't sure whether it would work well for me. I think Logrite do one that can be attached to the peavey anyway so it could be something I pick up later on if want to. 

And I like the fact that I will be able to hang my helmet on the peavey when visiting the Little Admirals Room  As far as the eucalyptus goes I think it should work fine. It's a hardwood but not super hard.

Cheers

Jason


----------

